# The ED is gone, long live the ED



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Good morning/afternoon everyone

I am just seeing this and am very sad to learn that BMW has discontinued ED - and that it sounds like it wasn't related to COVID.

I wonder if it is still possible "for a fee", although as others have pointed out you can still approximate it via a tour of the Welt (and factory, is that going to be possible?) and just rent a BMW while you are there. 

Although, who leases out the higher-level BMWs in Munich?

If there is any interest in turning this into a travel forum of sorts for those still interested in car-touring in Europe, I'd be up for that.

Beth


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I will miss the ED option but I feel BMW killed it a few years ago anyhow. Your idea to change this from an ED forum to a Car Touring forum is solid.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I kind of treated this like a car-touring forum in the past anyhow. I truly wonder if we will ever be allowed to drive again in Europe. As it is, tour companies I've been in touch with have cancelled all _escorted_ tours through April 2021. Those that are allowing bookings after that are severely restricting tourists' interactions even if the tours do go. Viking and Gate 1 river cruises will no longer allow passengers to get off the boats on their own but must instead remain with a guided tour group when the boats dock. Will border agents allow unescorted visitors into their countries?" It looks to me like politicians are loving this new super power they've been given and they enjoy dictating what we're allowed to do. I don't see them giving it up. Another flu will come along in 2021 and we'll be doing this same dance even after the Covid vaccine is distributed.


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

The Welt is closed. So sad.

*Please note: From 16th December onwards, BMW Welt and BMW Museum will follow the new regulations as a preventative measure to contain the spreading of coronavirus infections: The BMW Welt will be closed until the 10th of January. *
_
Affected customers who have planned a vehicle collection during this period will be provided with a key handover._

BBC News: Corvid-19: Germany introduces new restrictions amid rise in cases
*Germany has entered a hard lockdown closing schools and non-essential businesses in an attempt to stop a sharp rise in Covid-19 infections. *
The measures will be in place until 10 January. Christmas will see a slight easing with one household allowed to host up to four close family members.


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

They used to rent M3s and M5s right at the welt. Or you could rent them from Hertz and Sixt at the airport or other locations. Frankly, Id much rather flog a rental M car then my new baby. (Especially since it would be break in miles.) And just rent a race prepped car for the Nurburgring if thats on your list.

I think travel plans will be on hold for most people until net summer after vaccines are more widely distribtued


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Skywalkerbeth. I was right behind you at Passport BMW back in 2007 when we ordered our ED cars from Joern Esser. I have done a few EDs since then and have also rented cars at the Welt. If things ever get back to normal, you will once again be able to rent cars directly from BMW for pick up at the Welt. I rented an M3 for 8 hours and had a blast. It was not cheap and you have to sign a lot of paperwork. At the end, they gave the car a very close inspection. But it was worth it and a great time. Check it out when all this is over. I strongly recommend it.


----------



## kmmd (Jul 11, 2005)

I haven't posted here in a while. I'm glad that we did our share of ED to pick up our M cars. We still enjoy them daily, well my M6 GC is a weekend fun car.

Closing the Welt looks to be temporary and needed to be done. As an emergency physician myself, I'm glad that they're taking it seriously for the safety of all. Now let me rest my sore arm from the COVID vaccine I received yesterday.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Stevarino said:


> Skywalkerbeth. I was right behind you at Passport BMW back in 2007 when we ordered our ED cars from Joern Esser. I have done a few EDs since then and have also rented cars at the Welt. If things ever get back to normal, you will once again be able to rent cars directly from BMW for pick up at the Welt. I rented an M3 for 8 hours and had a blast. It was not cheap and you have to sign a lot of paperwork. At the end, they gave the car a very close inspection. But it was worth it and a great time. Check it out when all this is over. I strongly recommend it.


Thank you Steve, I will do that. When things are back to normal I will finally attend one of the BMW meet ups - I never did that and I can't say why, now. I still have Hannah Belle!


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

kmmd said:


> I haven't posted here in a while. I'm glad that we did our share of ED to pick up our M cars. We still enjoy them daily, well my M6 GC is a weekend fun car.
> 
> Closing the Welt looks to be temporary and needed to be done. As an emergency physician myself, I'm glad that they're taking it seriously for the safety of all. Now let me rest my sore arm from the COVID vaccine I received yesterday.


Congrats on the vaccine! It must be such a relief that the cavalry is here.


----------



## kmmd (Jul 11, 2005)

Yes thank you Beth. It has been a stressful, risky, depressing, disappointing, frustrating and trying time over the past year. It is a huge relief that we have something that will help protect us in the front lines. Less than 3 weeks left until my second dose.

Take care and be safe. Believe in the science please, please, please. We can and will get through this together.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

kmmd said:


> Yes thank you Beth. It has been a stressful, risky, depressing, disappointing, frustrating and trying time over the past year. It is a huge relief that we have something that will help protect us in the front lines. Less than 3 weeks left until my second dose.
> 
> Take care and be safe. Believe in the science please, please, please. We can and will get through this together.


I have been a hermit since March. I'm OK with doing things outside including occasional walks with friends, but have limited my indoors time to either solo at home, or grocery store visits.

And now you have two weeks left!


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

skywalkerbeth said:


> Good morning/afternoon everyone
> 
> I am just seeing this and am very sad to learn that BMW has discontinued ED - and that it sounds like it wasn't related to COVID.
> 
> ...


I think this forum name should change to European Delivery, Performance Center Delivery, and Travel Discussion. A place where forum users can tell their stories, post travel logs, or ask questions about their BMW pickup or BMW travel experiences be they in Europe, USA, or other worldly destinations.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

I've been hearing rumblings from NA about a revised ED program


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

dkreidel said:


> I've been hearing rumblings from NA about a revised ED program


Too soon for tidbits? Please keep us posted!


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

dkreidel said:


> I've been hearing rumblings from NA about a revised ED program


That would be nice if ED returns. For now we’re doing a PCD delivery of a 21 X5 Xdrive40i M Sport hopefully sometime in May. Production number in hand for an Atlantis Blue over Extended Tartufo. A nice road trip back to AZ after delivery.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

HerrK said:


> That would be nice if ED returns. For now we’re doing a PCD delivery of a 21 X5 Xdrive40i M Sport hopefully sometime in May. Production number in hand for an Atlantis Blue over Extended Tartufo. A nice road trip back to AZ after delivery.


Tartufo translates as 'truffle'..is that white or black truffle which is extended? 

Regardless, enjoy.


----------



## HerrK (Jan 9, 2010)

ghpup said:


> Tartufo translates as 'truffle'..is that white or black truffle which is extended?
> 
> Regardless, enjoy.


I was also confused and agree with your Truffle comment. Seems like BMW has no rationale for their interpretation of Italian. Tartufo leather is a slightly more orange tone of what used to be called Saddle Brown - IMO. Not sure how that name applies to the actual color. Our 14 Q5 does have true Truffle colored interior, light beige and dark brown and Audi aptly named the color combination Truffle. BMW not so much for actual color names matching reality in this particular case.

[


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

HerrK said:


> I was also confused and agree with your Truffle comment. Seems like BMW has no rationale for their interpretation of Italian. Tartufo leather is a slightly more orange tone of what used to be called Saddle Brown - IMO. Not sure how that name applies to the actual color. Our 14 Q5 does have true Truffle colored interior, light beige and dark brown and Audi aptly named the color combination Truffle. BMW not so much for actual color names matching reality in this particular case.
> 
> [


Perhaps someone at BMW thought of chocolate truffles, not the funghi... Me, I am with the funghi as they taste so much better on pasta and other dinner menu items, though they cost many more currency units than the chocolate truffles...


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

dkreidel said:


> I've been hearing rumblings from NA about a revised ED program


At your exalted age they were likely referring to Viagra.

When does your RS6 arrive?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

dkreidel said:


> I've been hearing rumblings from NA about a revised ED program


I wish it were true...

Not happening in 2021 or 2022.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

quackbury said:


> At your exalted age they were likely referring to Viagra.
> 
> When does your RS6 arrive?


HaHa, Funny! The Uberwagon should have been here a few weeks ago, but Audi has fallen behind on their deliveries - blaming Covid supply chain, of course.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Jon Shafer said:


> I wish it were true...
> 
> Not happening in 2021 or 2022.


Probably not, but this came from an extended first-hand conversation high up in the NJ hierarchy.


----------



## jcatral14 (Aug 4, 2003)

dkreidel said:


> Probably not, but this came from an extended first-hand conversation high up in the NJ hierarchy.


Oh please, please, please 🙏🙏🙏😆


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> I wish it were true...
> 
> Not happening in 2021 or 2022.


Covid-related uncertainty alone makes this seem almost surely correct. Even if BMW were to announce its return for, say, May 2022, who would be signing up with the lingering uncertainty that's still likely to be there late this year, especially for international travel.


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

Having done 3 EDs of my own ('08 535xi, '11 535xi, '14 535xi), and having gone through 3 X5s ('15, '18, '20), I have to think the SAV demand is the main reason BMW killed ED for NA.

My ED deliveries were some of my most favorite holidays, but I've become quite content (pre-COVID) to rent a nice car from Hertz or Sixt and drive it around Europe.


----------



## Egusiseed (Nov 23, 2017)

dkreidel said:


> Probably not, but this came from an extended first-hand conversation high up in the NJ hierarchy.


Do you have any updates? I still can’t accept the fact that ED is gone


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

I’ll miss being treated like a King for the Day at der Welt. Picking up the actual car was almost secondary to riding the lift up to the top floor where I was actually honored as a loyal customer with comfortable surroundings after a long flight, good food and beer and great conversations with other BMW fans. The end of this program severely dampened my enthusiasm for the brand. Hence, I’m now driving a Volvo and planning on an OSD in 2023.


----------



## dkreidel (Aug 24, 2005)

Egusiseed said:


> Do you have any updates? I still can’t accept the fact that ED is gone


Limited appetite for applying CPR on the ED program with supply chain and transportation woes right now - I was told "not now" by a high level NA exec who used to be my neighbor in SoCal


----------



## Boraxo (Sep 6, 2005)

dkreidel said:


> Limited appetite for applying CPR on the ED program with supply chain and transportation woes right now - I was told "not now" by a high level NA exec who used to be my neighbor in SoCal


exactly. It makes no sense when you have a shortage of vehicle and unpredictability of travel.

I will be ready to sign up when it comes back but I’m not holding my breath.


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Gluhwein said:


> I’ll miss being treated like a King for the Day at der Welt. Picking up the actual car was almost secondary to riding the lift up to the top floor where I was actually honored as a loyal customer with comfortable surroundings after a long flight, good food and beer and great conversations with other BMW fans. The end of this program severely dampened my enthusiasm for the brand. Hence, I’m now driving a Volvo and planning on an OSD in 2023.


Same here. Electric, next time, perhaps.


----------



## Egusiseed (Nov 23, 2017)

dkreidel said:


> Limited appetite for applying CPR on the ED program with supply chain and transportation woes right now - I was told "not now" by a high level NA exec who used to be my neighbor in SoCal


I don’t expect they bring it back now especially with all these supplies issues but at least it’s good to know they have the intention to revive the program. I am ready to sign up once it’s available again.

Thanks for the update: )


----------



## 808dakine (Jul 21, 2016)

Egusiseed said:


> I don’t expect they bring it back now especially with all these supplies issues but at least it’s good to know they have the intention to revive the program. I am ready to sign up once it’s available again.
> 
> Thanks for the update: )


Exactly, ergo, sighting in on a Volvo fully electric Recharge in 2022. Not holding my breathe for a restart of ED. It's dreamware for the foreseeable future.


----------

